# Groin Pains and Stretching



## yojimbo

This is more to complain... and to post the title Groin Pains (heheh) 

But, I've got this terrible pain in my left groin from multiple falls.
Walking, sitting, standing, raising my left leg to my torso or bending at the knee all send severe pain to my groin (hehe groin)

My question is this... should I see a doctor? or let it heal on it's own with time? Anyone else recovered from a bad groin strain? How long does it take?

Another somewhat related question... yesterday I saw some chick stretching before strapping in, and I had never thought of doing that before.
How many of y'all stretch before you board, and what are the best stretches for snowboarding intensive muscles to best prevent strains, pulls, tears and yes... groin pains


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

Im not a doctor and you should def see someone if the pain continues..But from what you say it sounds like a hip flexor strain..Ive done this a few times..Just rest it(if you dont,it wont go away)..As far as stretching goes..HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## Donutz

yojimbo said:


> How many of y'all stretch before you board, and what are the best stretches for snowboarding intensive muscles to best prevent strains, pulls, tears and yes... groin pains


I don't stretch before I start riding, but I have a post-it on my monitor that says "stretch" and 3-4 times a day I'll just get up and do one simple stretching exercise -- usually toe-touch since that's my least flexible direction. I started this just after the xmas holidays and I can feel the difference on the slopes.


----------



## JizMak

I feel your pain, did the same exact thing on Monday... left side too. Injured the right side earlier this season and like an idiot i kept riding..took forever to heal. Apparently stretching is good, haha..


----------



## caribou

Ya, I get that nasty groin pain too, more so at the start of the season when the muscles are re-adapting to riding again. Stretching is key, lunges, squats, the funky one where you put your foot up on a wall. Remember to stretch before AND after, some will even say before, durring and after but then your just spending the day stretching instead of ripping it up like ya should be. Oh and drinking after a big days riding doesnt help things either as it dehydrates you further which basicly means when you go to sleep the night after your body isn't healing like it should be. I've learned the hardway (see my post on tendonitis) and now I'm still in serious pain even though the season is over (what a downer).


----------

